# Huge Surprise! ... My year is complete ...



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Totally unexpected!!! I did not ask from where ........ I am not sure I want to know ...

This morning ... Dad gifted me with my ultimate wish .... with this little "girl" who is 9 weeks old ... I do know that Dad said that she was born August 28, 2012 ... and my Heart Boy Leeo was born August 26, 2006.

I am going to be busy for a long long while .............. And yes ... I cried my eyes out. On a good note ... the rest of the crew has given her her puppy pass.  Not a single issue .... yet ... they are all napping.

You guessed it .... I have named her "Leah"


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Aww too cute! I am so happy for you.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh my goodness. How adorable - and I am SO happy for you!


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Oh my goodness... she is so sweet! May you have many years of running and playing together.


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh my gosh, she is adorable! Love her name, too. What a great Dad you have!


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

:3 she is so cute, I hope my dad will give me the gift of a life time and let me get another Jack soon!


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

Awww, what a cutie! You have one sweet Dad, for sure!!


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

omg this made me so happy  you deserve it.


----------



## mcdavis (May 1, 2012)

Oh wow, she is gorgeous - I love how she's looking at you in the second pic. I wish you many many happy hours getting to know her / training her (and I want one)


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Thank you everyone! Thank you for the well wishes.

Leah has been an absolute angel so far. She does not cry for attention in her crate. I have managed to get her to go potty outside all day.  She did pee on the newspaper I put down for her. She is eating and drinking well. I have her vaccination records ... she had her second set today. She will be due to the vet between the 22nd and the 25th.

I have made sure she has all she needs in her crate ... as we know ... making it a "good and safe place" to be. 

On a side note .... Eddee loves to give her play bows! She does it right back! Eddee just does not realize she is only a couple pounds at the most .... a teeny little thing! I can just see it now! Lol! ..... and maybe Leah will teach Eddee the ropes for going poo outside! (He is improving!) Might as well potty train two at once ... again ....

Oh .... and yes ... she has a spunky go -getter attitude! She was chasing big old Abbylynn around! Lol!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

So cute! Eddee might really benefit from having a puppy around. He might gain confidence showing her the ropes. Good luck!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Amaryllis said:


> So cute! Eddee might really benefit from having a puppy around. He might gain confidence showing her the ropes. Good luck!


Thank you! 

Lol! I may also gain confidence .... knowing I have not lost "my" touch in the potty training field! Lol!


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

I forgot to ask this earlier - what breed(s) is she? Or do you know?


----------



## Lucy Brees (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh she is beautiful! Congrats to you and the family!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

gingerkid said:


> I forgot to ask this earlier - what breed(s) is she? Or do you know?


She is a Schnauzer/Poodle just like Leeo and Blu Boy ........ This is what is so amazing to me ... that Dad found one ... born almost the exact same day ... just a different sex and a different year. 

Also .... Leeo and Blu Boy were brought home the same exact week 6 years ago.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Lucy Brees said:


> Oh she is beautiful! Congrats to you and the family!


Thank you!  I can hardly wait to break out the clicker tomorrow! Lol!


----------



## JulieK1967 (May 29, 2011)

Oh, she's so beautiful! Looking forward to hearing stories of her growth and development. Congratulations! What a great surprise!


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

Abbylynn said:


> She is a Schnauzer/Poodle just like Leeo and Blu Boy ........ This is what is so amazing to me ... that Dad found one ... born almost the exact same day ... just a different sex and a different year.
> 
> Also .... Leeo and Blu Boy were brought home the same exact week 6 years ago.


Your Dad is a really wonderful guy!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

RoughCollie said:


> Your Dad is a really wonderful guy!


Yes he is! I couldn't ask for a better parent.  He is my Step-Dad ... and he and my Mother were High School Sweethearts. 50 years later after they were both widowed ... they met up with each other and married!  It is a fairy tale story. Now that Mother has passed .... Dad has stuck it out ... I take care of him and he takes care of all 4 of us girls and his three Sons. 

On a different note .... I have been blessed with a wonderful little puppy for sure! She never made a single peep all night long. She used her newspaper to potty on .... and she is just soooo easy to please! As long as I stick to strict training and avoid spoiling her too much (unlikely!) she should remain this way. 

I couldn't have asked for a better pup if I had gotten her myself. I am definitely blessed in many many ways.


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2 (Oct 26, 2012)

Abblynn - congrats on getting Leah! She is so adorable. The memories she has rekindled in your heart of Leeo ( who my JD resembles) are fabulous. I would love to see a pic of her with your other pups. JD didn't like Molly at all when I first brought her home but she of course loved him! It took three weeks for him to get past tolerating her and then the bond was formed. They are best friends now. I wrote a children's book online about them for a reading program the pups are in - I will,see if I can find a way to post a link for it. Again - enjoy these puppy times - I love the puppy training and exploring months!!!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> Abblynn - congrats on getting Leah! She is so adorable. The memories she has rekindled in your heart of Leeo ( who my JD resembles) are fabulous. I would love to see a pic of her with your other pups. JD didn't like Molly at all when I first brought her home but she of course loved him! It took three weeks for him to get past tolerating her and then the bond was formed. They are best friends now. I wrote a children's book online about them for a reading program the pups are in - I will,see if I can find a way to post a link for it. Again - enjoy these puppy times - I love the puppy training and exploring months!!!



 ...

It will be a real task for sure! Lol! .... But I will try and get a pic of them all together.

I would love to read your book.


----------



## RedGermanPinscher (Jun 22, 2012)

Wish I had a Dad that awesome!!!


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

You need to add Leah's picture to your signature!


----------



## The Feather Duster (Apr 14, 2010)

What an adorable baby you have there, D. And what a terrific dad or step-dad; not that it really matters either way. It sounds like you are well-loved (by the human) and said human wants you to be happy.

Have great and good fun with Leah, post tons of pictures and then come back and tell us how Leah is your heart-dog - along with your established crew and with every other dog in need that falls within your sight.

You softie ...!


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2 (Oct 26, 2012)

Here it is and I started a thread on it too. You can read it online - not selling them. Squeeze your Leah for me!

Link below is for the book JD & Molly Best Friends Forever

http://www.bookemon.com/book-profile/jd-molly/207161


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> Here it is and I started a thread on it too. You can read it online - not selling them. Squeeze your Leah for me!
> 
> Link below is for the book JD & Molly Best Friends Forever
> 
> http://www.bookemon.com/book-profile/jd-molly/207161



That is way too cool! I loved it!  I also think it is wonderful that they are therapy animals. I know I am making sure that Leah is well socialized. Leeo and Blu Boy were ... but not as much as I would have liked them to be. But caring for a sick parent 24/7 who was bedridden did not give us many chances for those needed outings. I carried Leah into Pet Supplies PLus yesterday since she has had her second round of vaccinations ... to get her a collar ... size 6. LOl! .... and that is loose. 

I will give her a squeeze ... as soon as she wakes up from her nap.

I tried getting the pic with them all .... they just cannot sit still yet from the excitement of the new girl on the block!  I am also so proud of big ol' Abbylynn. When Leah is in her crate Abbylynn goes and lays in front of it and mumbles to Leah in the sweetest soft way. She is going to be a good doggie Sister.


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2 (Oct 26, 2012)

They are so cute! Have a great day!


----------



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

Awww, what a fantastic dad, and an ADORABLE GIRL. She is sooo cute. She reminds me of our Westie, when we brought him hope as a little white pup with floppy ears and those little black eyes.

She sounds wonderful. I'm so glad she's found her way to you.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

How cute!! What a fuzzball!!


----------



## Brydean (Apr 3, 2008)

To much cuteness!!!!!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone!  She is a fluff ball for sure!


----------



## Salina (Sep 2, 2012)

what a cute dog  so happy for you! hope you have a lot of time to keep taking pictures and posting them on here ;-)


----------



## Nuclear_Glitter (Jun 20, 2012)

Congrats! I'm super happy for you.


----------

